# PLEASE HELP EGG PROBLEM!!!!



## turtleluv88 (Sep 23, 2012)

I believe that I just had an egg split open too soon a couple days ago and the turtle died and just now after work i noticed one of my other eggs has a crack in it. The other one that split looked like a small hairline fracture and his one looks more like the egg is pipping but when I candle the egg the turtle appears to be completely UPSIDE down. I'm thinking that this can't be good. I also do not see any movement. PLEASE HELP. I'm really scared. My temps are 84 degrees and humidity 80%. The eggs are 67 days. Three toed boxies.


----------



## wellington (Sep 23, 2012)

I can't help you. But here goes a bump for more exposure. Good luck, hope all is well with the rest.


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 23, 2012)

Sounds like your hatching out little ones' 
They Do Move around in the egg during incubation.....usually righting themselves before exit. I might add, the less you handle the eggs the better off you are from the get go~ Right from the nest ...cleaned and placed , with out any radical movements into the bator'
The more eggs you start to produce the better you get at knowing which ones are duds and which are fertile ...without the means of candling ( which I dont think is all that healthy for a developing baby) even at 67 days ......
You might bump up humidty or a light mist on the eggs to help with hatching 

JD~


----------



## sibi (Sep 23, 2012)

Don't know what will help except that what JD says about not handling the eggs and adding a light mist on the eggs makes good sense.


----------



## turtleluv88 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. The eggs are definitely fertile and I do not pick them up when candled (I just hold a light close by it) I thought that your not suppose to mist them because it could cause them to split prematurely???


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 23, 2012)

turtleluv88 said:


> Thanks for the replies. The eggs are definitely fertile and I do not pick them up when candled (I just hold a light close by it) I thought that your not suppose to mist them because it could cause them to split prematurely???



From what you are describing they are already hatching .....if the outer egg shell is to hard and temps to high ...they are very susceptible to dehydration and stressed from trying got break out of the egg.
( hence why one of your little guys might have passed if already hatching out)

I still prefer from any light interaction once the eggs are placed in the bator' . Remember these are laid and buried underground .


----------

